# Kangaroo Brand??



## mahking51 (7 Nov 2009)

Hi All,
Anyone know who made the Kangaroo Brand tools?
I have a level with their logo on it. It also says very faintly Robert someone or other, Sorby perhaps?
All info welcome, one for BB I expect  
Cheers
Martin


----------



## xy mosian (7 Nov 2009)

Hi,
I have a firmer chisel with a Kangaroo surmounted by a four sided cross which is named ROBT SORBY SHEFFIELD.
For what it's worth I also have an almost identical chisel with a Jester's head which is named I.SORBY SHEFFIED.

xy


----------



## mahking51 (7 Nov 2009)

Hi xy,
Many thanks thats what I wanted to hear!
The jester is the original Punch logo on early I Sorby tools, very good news.
I am happy 'cos Sorby levels are not that common but just could not remember for sure and Google did not help this time!
Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Waka (7 Nov 2009)

mahking51":892kx40x said:


> Hi All,
> Anyone know who made the Kangaroo Brand tools?
> I have a level with their logo on it. It also says very faintly Robert someone or other, Sorby perhaps?
> All info welcome, one for BB I expect
> ...



Don't put them on e-bay Martin cos they'll keep coming back.

Get me coat


----------



## matthewwh (7 Nov 2009)

It is indeed Martin, the same Robert Sorby that are still going today. 

The works in Carver street were known as the kangaroo works and the kangaroo trademark was used right through from the mid 17th century up until the late 20th.

I. Sorby was a different company and the brand was bought and sold several times. 

There is a fascinating history on the Robert Sorby website here.


----------



## Alf (7 Nov 2009)

Martin, can I recommend this PDF of Trademarks on Base-metal Tableware? Not a promising title, but a fair number of the tool makers qualify and there are a lot of relevant marks in there. As it is I'm a tad gobsmacked - I would have put money on you knowing the Kangaroo in your sleep!

Cheers, Alf


----------



## wizer (7 Nov 2009)

Must admit I was a little surprised, even _I_ knew Kangaroo was Sorby. :lol:


----------



## mahking51 (7 Nov 2009)

Alf & Tom
Iknow, I know , I know    
Trust me , I am hopping mad I could not recall it! Senior moment I guess.
Getting coat etc etc!
Martin


----------



## Alf (8 Nov 2009)

"Hopping" mad? Am I allowed to groan...?


----------



## Harbo (8 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the link Alf - 300 plus pages!
Amazing source - wish I was still working where a printed version would have appeared :wink: 
How I miss the high speed double sided printers and photocopiers!

Rod


----------



## mahking51 (9 Nov 2009)

Alf
 
Martin


----------



## Evergreen (9 Nov 2009)

Here's another database of toolmakers' trademarks.

http://www.backsaw.net/index.php?option ... &Itemid=92

I love old-time trade marks that were struck into the hot metal or deeply etched. It implies an enduring pride in the product. The modern techniques of printing a tradename on the metal or using a sticky decal just don't cut the mustard.


----------



## Vann (10 Nov 2009)

Evergreen":x8s0wfe1 said:


> I love old-time trade marks that were struck into the hot metal or deeply etched. It implies an enduring pride in the product. The modern techniques of printing a tradename on the metal or using a sticky decal just don't cut the mustard.


Ahh !! Sounds like a man who needs to fit Clifton irons in all his planes. :wink: 

Cheers, Vann.


----------

